
Ask HN: Help us to improve our product by providing feedback - itsquiz
Hi, guys! We&#x27;re developing the AI-based automatic quiz creator https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itsquiz.ai&#x2F;. The website generates tests on any topic without manual work, will be useful for teachers, e-learners, recruiters. It&#x27;s on beta-testing now and we&#x27;ll be happy to hear your feedback.
P.S. Subscribe to mailing list to get notified of the launch
======
brudgers
People cannot provide feedback on something that has not launched.

~~~
itsquiz
Thank you for your answer. Here is the demo version
[http://demo.itsquiz.ai/](http://demo.itsquiz.ai/) where you can try to create
tests

~~~
brudgers
Neat. The demo link might make a good 'Show HN' so long as it meets the
guidelines.

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
itsquiz
Thanks!Submitted just now)

